# Need advice on leeks



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

I joined this program at work a few weeks ago called Door-to-Door Organics. They deliver a box of organic produce to each of us once a week.

Today's delivery included two leeks. I don't think I've ever had a leek before.

What should I do with them?

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

They are a little milder than onions and can be used in place of onions in many recipes like soups and casseroles.

Some info: http://homecooking.about.com/library/archive/blv104.htm

.


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

I don't have my favorite recipe available at the moment, but this comes close:

*Barley Chicken and Leek Soup*

Ingredients:
1 whole small chicken or several chicken thighs and legs
2 lb leeks
1 fresh bay leaf
1 large carrot, peeled and thickly sliced
10 cups of chicken broth
? cup pearl barley
Salt and black pepper 
Fresh chopped parsley to garnish

*Instructions:*
Place chicken in a large deep pan, slice half of the leeks and place them in pan. Add the bay leaf, a little chopped parsley, carrot and stock and bring to a boil. Reduce heat and cover. Simmer gently for approximately 1 hour and 30 minutes. Skim off any excess fat at the top of the pan occasionally during simmering.

Leave until slightly cooled and strain soup into another large pan. Discard all the chicken skin, bones, and vegetables. Shred all the chicken meat and add to clear stock. Set aside.

Rinse the pearl barley and cook in a separate pan of boiling water for approximately 10 minutes. Drain and rinse again. Add the pearl barley to stock and chicken and cook over low heat for approximately 15 to 20 minutes or until barley is tender. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

Serve in warm bowls and garnish with fresh chopped parsley.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Leeks sound tasty. Whenever I heard about them I envision some sort of savory pie or a really thick stew if that helps at all. Perhaps it's from all the Redwall books I read as a kid.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

If it were me I would throw them out LOL! My family made them from time to time growing up, They never really tasted so great to me, I beleive my brothers may of even put sugar on them to sweeten the bitterness! Try em out youll never know if you dont like something unless you try it!


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

From what I remember prepping them in kitchens, wash the daylights out of them. They hold dirt good. But they were quite tasty, I just can't remember what I used them in.


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

The easiest way to wash them is to lay them down with the bulb/root end facing away from you. Then take a knife and stab it into the top of the leek about 1/2" from the end of the bulb stab and draw it through the entire length of the leek. Roll the leek 90 degrees and repeat. You can then spread out the layers to wash between them while keeping things fairly intact for cutting them to length.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

I haven't gotten around to buying any yet, but I've always been under the impression they're a fair substitute for any recipe calling for green onions.


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

Split them lengthwise and wash them good as they are usually full of sand. Brush on some olive oil and sprinkle with Kosher salt and grill, serve as a side dish; or slice the white part and some of the lighter green stem and saute, add some msuhrooms and some sherry, mmm; or use the sauteed leeks and add chicken broth and some cooked (boiled or steamed) potatoes, blend into potato leek soup.

Bob R in OKC


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

potato and leek soup

wash,slice and then coat with seasoned flour then deep fry and use as garnish for calamari and cherry peppers


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas. I'll see what happens.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Coach said:


> *potato and leek soup*


That's what I was gonna say.

Good stuff man.... :tu


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Cock a leeky soup!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I'd go for the potato and leek soup with maybe some ham.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

served cold, potato and leek soup is a classic - look up recipes for vichyssois ( think vishy like fishy - schwa)


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Try some towels and a wet/dry vac. 

Hey-O!




Thanks, I'm here all week. :bn


----------



## emelbee (Aug 8, 2006)

I also got some collards in this week's box. I looked up recipes for collards and found one that also used a leek, so I made that tonight.

Basically, it was boil the collards for 15 mins, saute leeks, a red pepper and some garlic in bacon grease, then add the drained collards. It turned turned out real good.

Recipe at http://www.recipezaar.com/294848 .

I still have one leek left. Will probably try the potato/leek soup.


----------

